# Floating Point Support Not Loaded



## swamprat (Nov 10, 2001)

Can anyone tell me what this error message is? "Floating Point Support Not Loaded", I can get it to repeat itself when clearing the History in IE. But I'm told that it pops up in other things too. I need to find out what it is, and how to fix it. The computer is running Windows ME, and IE 6.0.

Thanks!
Swamprat


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

"Floating point not loaded" is Microsoft C's run-time message when the
code requires a numeric coprocessor but your computer doesn't have one
installed.
As of yet I have no idea how to resolve this but I am working on it.


----------



## swamprat (Nov 10, 2001)

thanks, that's surely more than I knew already! if you come up with more, let me know, and if I come up with anything, I'll let you know as well!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I found this, but not sure if it means anything to you

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q37/5/07.ASP?LN=EN-US&SD=gn&FR=0

Are you programming, by any chance?

Does this error come up when you're online? If so, try the repair whilst I'm searching

Control Panel | AddRemove. Doubleclick Microsoft Interent explorer. Choose Repair, apply and restart.

Also, have you got the latest updates?

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Have a look at this. Back up the registry if you're gonna try it:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&th=49a9ad57f3d97561&rnum=8

Regards

eddie


----------



## swamprat (Nov 10, 2001)

I'm not programming, nor is the person that runs the computer. It has all the critical updates, temp files cleaned, temp folder clear, temporary internet files deleted, and all cookies deleted. I ran IE repair tool, and still got the same. Norton Windoctor, and Diskdoctor has been run, and it's been defragged. Actually there shouldn't be any other "programs" loaded, but I really didn't look to see if something new was added lately either. There isn't many local access numbers for isp's, but that don't mean they didn't try to load something either! As you've probably figured out by now, it isn't my computer, but one I'm working on. It resides at the local Health Dept, so it will be Tuesday before I can try anything.... Thanks lots! And I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

